# Expiring visa for TECOM



## babyjane22 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi,

I want to have my vacation on Dec.20, 2012 - Jan 20, 2013 in the Philippines, but my freezone visa will expire on Jan. 17, 2013. What is the right thing to do?
Pls help me.... Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Speak with your HR department. They could start the process early.


----------

